# Ecran noir



## Mentine (22 Juillet 2018)

Mon macbook pro a un ecran noir, la touchbar est allumé, clavier parfois éclairé (pour l'instant non mais parfois je réussi a mettre mon mot de passe et il s'allume ou il s'allume comme ca).

J'ai utilisé assistance boot camp avec succès donc je suis resté un peu sur Windows j'ai installé chrome et quelque autre truc j'ai reussi a ouvrir un jeu, que j'avais deja installé la dernière fois que j'ai utilisé bootcamp, puis j'ai fermé mon mac (le jeu ouvert en pleine ecran)  il a du donc en théorie se mettre en veille  et je suis partie 5-10 minutes a tout casser quand je suis revenue j'ai donc ouvert mon ordi... ecran noir, touchbar noir, clavier allumé après plusieurs redemarge infructueux (avec parfois le clavier/touchbar allumé parfois étein)

Au debut j'ai mis cela sur la surchauffe donc j'ai attendu un peu j'ai réessayé : toujours rien
Puis je me suis dis qu'il fallait peut-être le charger (quoiqu'il était a 100% avant de buger mais qui ne tente rien n'a rien ) j'ai vu le logo bleu de demarage de Windows et la fenêtre de déverrouillage j'ai donc bougé la souris rebelote ecran noir touchbar allumé clavier etein...

Apres j'ai tenté plusieurs truc comme par exemple éteindre et allumé en appuient sur maj et d'autre proposition qu'il y a sur le forum pour les écrans qui sont tout noir... finalement j'ai fait (toujours en redémarrant ) R command vu que je n'ai rien vu je me suis dis basta je réessaye demain et la l'ecan s'est allumé sur la fenêtre de déverrouillage Windows.... pour redevenir noir de nouveau...

Pouvez vous m'aider ?


----------

